# 1/4 scale monster truck



## QSL (May 14, 2007)

thought i would share a couple shots of my new beast.

4ws, 4wd, 100cc racing kart engine.










more info here http://www.quarterscalelegends.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2152


----------



## mugen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very Nice. Love the body


----------



## Sm14keD (May 28, 2009)

Post some video of it running. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUGGIN (Feb 25, 2011)

That thing is awesome


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow that is incredible!


----------



## mopar marv (Sep 9, 2011)

Yikes,that is a big one!

What did you use for diffies and transmission?

Do you have any photos with the body off? I'd like to see a lot more of that truck.


----------

